# Cars of Redondo Beach



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

*Redondo Beach is a suburb of Los Angeles and it is full of unique cars from modern exotics, classics, to unique one off roadsters and individual builds. Since I bought a camera recently and took up photography as a hobby I decided to create a photo journal of these cars as I come across them. Enjoy. *


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Christmas, Redondo Beach Style.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

A dirty unwashed Bentley with ridiculous aftermarket wheels. :|


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Not all the pictures are going to be from Redondo Beach. These are from Malibu of my personal work horse. This was taken at dawn just before the Sunrise. 




















This is the actual light.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

This one I came across in Pacific Palasaides. 











This picture has a very "70's hue" to it matching the age of the car. Unfortunately it was not intentional, but it worked out.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Right next to Redondo Beach is Palos Verdes. LA's unknown "Beverly Hills".


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

A car does not have to be exotic to look good. I really like this picture. That is downtown LA in the very far distance.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

But it does not hurt being exotic.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

The old...


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

and the new.


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> A dirty unwashed Bentley with ridiculous aftermarket wheels. :|


I think you'll find that is a Rolls Royce Phantom Drophead coupe.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Ah thanks. I can never tell those two brands apart, nor am I a fan of either one of them. :cheers:


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> This one I came across in Pacific Palasaides.


YellowFever, I wonder why you like this one? Hmmm...


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

This reminds me on GTA San Andreas! :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I like old car.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

>>>>>


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Great thread! I'll never get tired of old restored cars :drool:


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Some "original" classics that need a bit of love and attention.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ my color!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

That Caprice needs to be restored, normal cars from that era are harder to find since only the sportier ones are saved.

As for the Chevelle, I think it looks really good the way it is! Grungy and cool.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

agreed!


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

I think this is a Lincoln but not sure.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

I have no idea what this is.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Its the Austin Morris.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The other is a 67 Chrysler 300.


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Its the Austin Morris.


Actually, it's the Morris Minor Traveler or whatever the wagon version is called.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

No more cars? I like all the photos here, please keep them coming!


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Back from the dead. 

A car with a view.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

The Incredible Hulk (if he was a Transformer) :cheers:


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

A very fast fish.  I respect McLaren's but they are not my favorite when it comes to design.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

The Future is here(in Redondo Beach)


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I like the McLaren but that BMW, not so much:nuts:
At least it's not as bad as that Lamborghini Veneno


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice Jag!


----------



## willydog (Jun 26, 2013)

mmmmm....that jag


----------



## rayvs99 (Jan 3, 2014)

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> This one I came across in Pacific Palasaides.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one, I miss living in southern cal and all the sun.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ One of the best looking Mercurys, in my opinion.

Too bad the brand was shut down.


----------

